#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Conduta Básica do Fórum

## Magal

*1 - Brigas entre usuários*
Não serão toleradas brigas entre usuários. Discussões mais acaloradas são permitidas enquanto não estejam agredindo a integridade moral de nenhum participante. Muita atenção a esta regra, pois o respeito mútuo no fórum é prioridade.

*2 - Perturbações em tópicos*
Se você não pode ajudar uma pessoa, pelo menos não a atrapalhe. Não poste coisas sem cabimento do tipo "Joga fora isso!". Em vez disso, deixe passar. 

*3- Mensagens desnecessárias*
Evite posts desnecessários só para contar mensagens. Comentários do tipo "Também gostaria de saber", "Exato", "Concordo", “Acompanhando”, dentre outras pérolas, são totalmente dispensáveis e não ajudam em nada no tópico. Tais mensagens serão deletadas sem aviso. 
*Use a ferramenta “ACOMPANHAR TÓPICO”* 


 
*4 - Chacotas* 
Em hipótese alguma ofenda um colega de fórum só porque ele sabe menos do que você. Afinal, se ele postou uma dúvida, é porque quer aprender. 

*5 - Poderes dos administradores/moderadores*
Visando manter a ordem e a organização do fórum, Administradores e Moderadores têm permissão para intervir nos posts, editando-os sempre que necessário, sem aviso prévio ao autor do mesmo. Tal edição consiste em coisas simples, como arrumar um tópico (retirando títulos apelativos, ou retirando o "caps lock"), por exemplo. 
 
*6- Tópicos*

*Títulos dos tópicos:*
O título do seu tópico é o principal chamariz para que outras pessoas entrem nele e lhe ajudem. Por isso, seja o mais claro e objetivo possível ao escrevê-lo. Evite colocar metáforas e títulos que nada têm a ver com o tópico. 
Nunca poste títulos ou mensagens em letras maiúsculas. Na linguagem escrita, isso equivale a GRITAR, e consequentemente, é considerado falta de educação. 

*Títulos apelativos:*
Por mais que seu problema esteja difícil de resolver, evite escrever no título coisas como "Me ajude", "Estou desesperado", "Socorro", "Pelo amor de Deus", "Urgente", etc.... Fica chato, e ao invés de atrair mais pessoas para seu tópico, você as espantará.

*Locais dos tópicos:*
Poste suas mensagens nos fóruns corretos. Use o bom senso. Lembrando que Administradores/Moderadores podem mover tópicos sem aviso prévio.

*Mensagens e tópicos duplicados:*
Poste sua dúvida apenas uma vez. Na ocorrência de duas ou mais postagens idênticas por falha ou esquecimento, pedimos a gentileza de avisar a um moderador, a fim de evitar mensagens ou tópicos duplicados.

*Spam:*
Mensagens de spam serão deletadas sem aviso prévio.

*Discriminação:*
Discriminações de qualquer espécie (étnica, religiosa, política, sexual, etc.) são expressamente proibidas no fórum. 

*Ofensas:*
Ofensas entre usuários não são permitidas. Caso aconteçam, o caso será analisado, e os responsáveis serão punidos com uma advertência, infração ou banimento. 

*Anúncios:*
Anúncios somente podem ser criados na seção de "classificados".
 Não serão permitidas brigas ou ofensas por parte dos anunciantes ou usuários, bem como denegrir ou elogiar os produtos anunciados. 
 Os classificados são exclusivos para compra / venda e informações sobre o produto.

*Pirataria:
* Não é permitido o uso do Fórum para divulgação ou discussão relativa a softwares considerados "sem registro", configurados como "software pirata".


 *Contamos com a colaboração de todos*.

*Leia o FAQ do Under-linux.

.
.
*

----------


## Magal

*Dicas

Como "AGRADECER" no Fórum:* 

*Novo procedimento para "agradecer" no Fórum.*

*Clique aqui e saiba como!


Como "ACOMPANHAR" um TÓPICO:

Clique aqui e saiba como!
 

Linguagem de MSN: 

Não use linguagem de MSN, pois nem todos estão acostumados com a mesma. Além de não ser uma linguagem apropriada para um Fórum. 
 
**Erros nos Títulos dos Tópicos e Posts:* 

*A Moderação tem notado e corrigido (editado) muitos erros ortográficos de português nos títulos dos tópicos e posts.*

*Obs:* Quando em dúvida sobre a maneira correta de escrever uma palavra, você pode usar os dicionários on line. 

*Dica:* *Como escrever corretamente.* 

*Lista de dicionários on line:* *Google*

*Perfil do Usuário:*

*Pessoal,

Vamos editar o PERFIL corretamente colocando os dados requisitados.
Sabia que isso pode ajudar você em um tópico! 

Exemplo: Uma pergunta sobre wireless, conhecendo seu Estado/Cidade as pessoas já vão saber se o clima é úmido ou seco, se é litoral por causa da maresia e outros problemas etc.......

É só ir em CONFIGURAÇÕES, alterar/colocar os dados e salvar.* 

.

----------


## Juniin

Otimo e de muito bom senso! 
Deve ficar como fixo.

Parabens

----------


## Magal

Juniin,

Já está como tópico fixo.

----------


## Juniin

Falha nossa.. hehe 
Ainda é preciso ler esse topico , tem muito post : "acompanhando", "é isso", "exato" etc rsrs

----------


## Magal

Caro juniin, a medida que a moderação ver estes posts, os mesmos serão apagados.

*3- Mensagens desnecessárias*
Evite posts desnecessários só para contar mensagens. Comentários do tipo "Também gostaria de saber", "Exato", "Concordo", “Acompanhando”, dentre outras pérolas, são totalmente dispensáveis e não ajudam em nada no tópico. Tais mensagens serão deletadas sem aviso.





> Falha nossa.. hehe 
> Ainda é preciso ler esse topico , tem muito post : "acompanhando", "é isso", "exato" etc rsrs

----------


## sostenes

Era o que estava faltando!precisamos acabar com a poluição do forum.

----------


## Magal

Com a ajuda de todos, vamos melhorar!

----------


## mktguaruja

Como sempre o Magal, fazendo ótimos post e sempre com intuido de melhorar o forum!

----------


## Magal

Obrigado mktguaruja,

Todos devemos dar nossa contribuição para um fórum melhor.

Obrigado também pelas suas contribuições.

----------


## samuelcarlos

Levei uma advertencia, mas eu não conhecia as regras. Agora ja conheço!

----------

